# Να χαίρεσαι



## arberlis† (Mar 3, 2015)

"Να χαίρεσαι την κόρη σου", "Να χαίρεσαι τα παιδιά σου" και τα τούτοις όμοια.
Καμιά καλή μετάφραση/απόδοση στα αγγλικά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2015)

_Be proud of..._ είναι το ένα που μου έρχεται και _rejoice in_... το δεύτερο, ανάλογα το είδος της ευχής. Βέβαια κανένα απ' τα δυο δεν είναι αντίστοιχο ακριβώς.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2015)

May she live long and give you many reasons to rejoice.

Δεν είναι εγγλέζικο αλλά μεταφέρει το πνεύμα του ελληνικού.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2015)

Το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές κι έχω καταλήξει ότι δεν υπάρχει όχι απλά αντιστοιχία, αλλά ούτε καν η έννοια της ευχής αυτής. 
Πολιτιστικές παραξενιές. 
Οπότε αρκεί congratulations για κάτι που έκαναν π.χ. τα παιδιά σου, για το οποίο καμαρώνεις, και γενικολογίες για ευχές του στυλ να ζήσετε να το χαρείτε και πρωθυπουργό κλπ. («Ευημερία και μακροημέρευση», που λέει κι ο Σποκ).


----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2015)

Live Long and Prosper!

Αλλά δεν έχω δει κανέναν να υπενθυμίζει ότι ο χαιρετισμός ανάγεται στον Σαίξπηρ:

Live and be prosperous, and farewell, good fellow

(Ρωμαίος και Ιουλιέτα, Πράξη 3, Σκηνή 3, στ. 46)


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2015)

...
Carry On - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young






Rejoice, rejoice, we have no choice but to carry on...


----------



## cougr (Mar 4, 2015)

Υπάρχουν και διάφορες ευχές του τύπου:

Enjoy her!
Enjoy her and spoil her
Enjoy and cherish your new little one
Congratulations and enjoy! κ.ο.κ


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 4, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. Ωστόσο, θα συμφωνήσω με (τον;/την;) SBE ότι δεν υπάρχει (και μάλλον δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει) ακριβής αντιστοιχία, έχουμε πολιτισμικό χάσμα.


----------



## Earion (Mar 4, 2015)

SBE : Gender


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2015)

Earion said:


> SBE : Gender



Το «μαρτύρησα» εγώ (το πρόσθεσα ως διαχειριστής) αμέσως μετά την παρατήρηση του Άρη.


----------

